# EMBALSES.NET > Biología > Zoologia (Animales) >  Avifauna en el trasvase Tajo-Segura, y EDAR campotéjar

## pablovelasco

Pues verán, soy un ornitólogo aficionado que tiene una finca al lado del trasvase y de una estación depuradora, en campotéjar baja, molina de segura.
En mis ratos libres, cuando los trabajos de mi finca me dejan un respiro, me gusta fotografiar las aves que encuentro por los alrededores. Voy a compartirlas con vosotros:

Andarríos chico:



Lavandera Blanca:



Alondra Común:



Focha Común:



Colirrojo Tizón:

----------

F. Lázaro (06-feb-2015),FEDE (06-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (06-feb-2015),HUESITO (06-feb-2015),Jonasino (06-feb-2015),Los terrines (06-feb-2015),REEGE (06-feb-2015),santy (06-feb-2015),sergi1907 (06-feb-2015),willi (07-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Tarabilla Común:



Pato Criollo:



Malvasía Cabeciblanca, la joya de la corona del EDAR de Campotéjar, declarado ZEPA.



Tarro Blanco:



Ánade Real macho y hembra:

----------

F. Lázaro (06-feb-2015),FEDE (06-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (06-feb-2015),HUESITO (06-feb-2015),Jonasino (06-feb-2015),REEGE (06-feb-2015),santy (06-feb-2015),sergi1907 (06-feb-2015),willi (07-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Estornino Pinto:



Zampullín Chico:

----------

F. Lázaro (06-feb-2015),FEDE (06-feb-2015),frfmfrfm (06-feb-2015),HUESITO (06-feb-2015),Jonasino (06-feb-2015),Los terrines (06-feb-2015),REEGE (06-feb-2015),santy (06-feb-2015),sergi1907 (06-feb-2015),willi (07-feb-2015)

----------


## NoRegistrado

Muy bonitos.

Saludos. Miguel

----------


## pablovelasco

Ubicación:

Rojo, EDAR de Campotéjar
Azul, Trasvase Tajo-Segura
Amarillo, Mi explotación de frutales



De esas 3 zonas son las fotos. Iré subiendo más.

----------


## F. Lázaro

Bonita colección pablovelasco  :Smile:

----------


## frfmfrfm

Pablovelasco aquí  nos gusta un montón las aves.
Un saludo, Francisco.

----------


## REEGE

Preciosa colección Pablovelasco, un tema y unas fotos que gustan mucho en Embalses.net.
Seguro que seguiremos viendo muchas más fotos.
Gracias.

----------


## pablovelasco

Algunas más:

Carricero Común:



Vencejo Común:



Alcaudón Común:

----------

F. Lázaro (08-feb-2015),FEDE (14-feb-2015),HUESITO (09-feb-2015),Los terrines (08-feb-2015),perdiguera (08-feb-2015),REEGE (08-feb-2015)

----------


## pablovelasco

Tórtola Turca:



Gorrión Común:

----------

FEDE (14-feb-2015),HUESITO (14-feb-2015),REEGE (14-feb-2015)

----------


## HUESITO

Pablo, esa tórtola es murciana..   :Wink: 
Saludos

----------

